# Any Petsmart groomers/bathers?



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

So I just got hired as bather for PetSmart. Worked there before but in the hotel. So would love to get personal experience from bathers/groomers as I will be to grooming school within 6months to a year....

Thanks =)


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been a bather for about six months now   whatcha wanna know?


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

Just what you have to do and do you like it? I've been given a general run around of what's expected haha but would love personal experience if people like it and all haha.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Once upon a time. Got into grooming through it. Differs from location and people you experience I'm sure, but if I could do it again I would not.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I actually enjoy my job a ton, it really helps that everyone gets along amazingly and they really make it fun to be there. You will work in such close quarters that if the place was full of internal waring and turmoil it would be a hellish place to work. Your job as a bather is probably one of the most stressfull at petsmart. You are expected to bath the dogs you are scheduled, preform all walk in services (tooth brushing, nail grinding/clipping), answer phones and other such receptionist duties, along with cleaning kennels and making sure that dog water bowls are filled . For me things went quickly, and it did get over whelming at times. Just remember to take a deep breath and keep a level head. Remember to have a good time and things will be so much better. I really hope things go as well for you as they are for me!


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

XTC,

I've never Groomed pro, but I may have some advice for you, from a "customers" viewpoint.

One of my pet peeves, is making a request for a certain cut, and NOT getting what I paid for !

I'm sorry to say, that my most recent disappointments have been at Pet Smart, and, I really don't ask for anything all that difficult. I have Yorkies, but, given how hot it is down here, I get them clipped rather short, twice a year, and I don't show them anyway.

To make a long story short, I basically ask that...
Don't clip any off of the top of their heads, ears and upper muzzle, and, don't clip any from their tails.
The rest of the cut is standard selected length, nothing special.

And, EVERY DAHM TIME I've taken them there, somebody isn't listening, and trims the areas I have specified not to ! Now, I'm sure that some of you are thinking...Fool me Once...

But, as I return to PS for food or other stuff, I see new people there, and "think" maybe they'll listen to me, but, doesn't happen. I'm presently looking for a Groomer who can "hear" and "DO" like I want, and I will not take mine back to PS for Grooming ever again.

So, the moral to my story is, PLEASE pay attention, and get what the customer wants done, FIRST !


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

XelaTheChi said:


> So I just got hired as bather for PetSmart. Worked there before but in the hotel. So would love to get personal experience from bathers/groomers as I will be to grooming school within 6months to a year....
> 
> Thanks =)


Not a PetSmart groomer, but I've groomed for years (I started as a bather/brusher when I was about 14, and then learned to groom in '03 if I remember correctly). I like it, for the most part. PetSmart gets a really bad rap, but IMO it isn't about the corperation it's about the cooperation...if you work with good, decent people your job will be pleasant no matter where you work. We have a small family business; 2 groomers (me and my mom!) and a bather (my moms life-long friend). I really can't complain; we all have a silent pact that you don't bring personal BS to work and you just try to get along. We have a lot of fun!
I've seen some darned good grooms out of Petsmart and PetCo, and some crappy ones as well. Also seen some really bad grooms out of independently owned shops. I hope you enjoy it; being a groomer can be very rewarding and fulfilling.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm lucky I have never needed petsmarts services because I have always groomed all my dogs myself. In the summer I clip my folks JRT & their shep mix short twice a year.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

I've worked in the hotel, and had some rather... not so great co-workers. People who who couldn't remember which dog was which, not good at dog breeds at ALL... I mean boxers being pitbulls? Random lab/aussie type mutts being all golden retrievers( all had short coats), german shepherds being great danes? But I've talked to the salon manager and met the people who work there it's fairly small. Less than 8 people(2 groomers, 2 bathers, and the salon manager.) and they all seem super pleasant and really nice. So I think it will be an exciting change. I know the last petsmart I worked in the groomers were really good and everyone I talked to who had their dogs groomed there were really happy. I guess with petsmart it's the luck of a draw with training/grooming etc. there.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

XelaTheChi said:


> I've worked in the hotel, and had some rather... not so great co-workers. People who who couldn't remember which dog was which, not good at dog breeds at ALL... I mean boxers being pitbulls? Random lab/aussie type mutts being all golden retrievers( all had short coats), german shepherds being great danes? But I've talked to the salon manager and met the people who work there it's fairly small. Less than 8 people(2 groomers, 2 bathers, and the salon manager.) and they all seem super pleasant and really nice. So I think it will be an exciting change. I know the last petsmart I worked in the groomers were really good and everyone I talked to who had their dogs groomed there were really happy.* I guess with petsmart it's the luck of a draw with training/grooming etc. there*.


Exactly. 
Let us know how you like it, once you get going.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

LazyG,

WOW, if you're anywhere within 50 miles of Texas, I'd be at your place twice a year with TWO dogs !


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

SWHouston said:


> LazyG,
> 
> WOW, if you're anywhere within 50 miles of Texas, I'd be at your place twice a year with TWO dogs !


Is Ohio too far? 



XelaTheChi said:


> I've worked in the hotel, and had some rather... not so great co-workers. People who who couldn't remember which dog was which, not good at dog breeds at ALL... I mean boxers being pitbulls? Random lab/aussie type mutts being all golden retrievers( all had short coats), german shepherds being great danes? But I've talked to the salon manager and met the people who work there it's fairly small. Less than 8 people(2 groomers, 2 bathers, and the salon manager.) and they all seem super pleasant and really nice. So I think it will be an exciting change. I know the last petsmart I worked in the groomers were really good and everyone I talked to who had their dogs groomed there were really happy. I guess with petsmart it's the luck of a draw with training/grooming etc. there.


We (personally) have lucked out because we've hired people who have been "part of our family" for years, and they're pretty good about breeds. It *does* look a bit unprofessional to label a GSD a great dane, but I guess we have to start somewhere, eh?
Let us know how it goes. If all goes well I think you'll like it. I've seen some pretty pi**-poor training come out of petsmart and some really good trainers there as well; I think it is luck of the draw. (That said, there are some independent "mom and pop" type groomers/trainers/boarding facilities that aren't so great, so I think the luck of the draw is in every business out there.)


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

LazyG,

Ummmm.... let me think about that. :der:


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

> And, EVERY DAHM TIME I've taken them there, somebody isn't listening, and trims the areas I have specified not to ! Now, I'm sure that some of you are thinking...Fool me Once...



I don't know where you go, but at our store we would be SLAUGHTERED by our managers if we repeatedly went agianst the instructions layed out for us. Come down here! We'll show you how it's done ;]


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Trillan,

OK, in Texas, but where, what store ?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm actually in SA. A little far  Don't expect you to come lol


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

The best advice I can give you is never ever ever leave a dog unattended on a table. Someone at a Petsmart in Reno did.

Not only did that incedent cause them to lose over 2 dozen doggie customers but the unfortunate dog that was left unattended hung itself.:Cry: 

Please never leave one alone on the table.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Silvicen said:


> The best advice I can give you is never ever ever leave a dog unattended on a table. Someone at a Petsmart in Reno did.
> 
> Not only did that incedent cause them to lose over 2 dozen doggie customers but the unfortunate dog that was left unattended hung itself.:Cry:
> 
> Please never leave one alone on the table.


You're serious?!?! O.O the only time a pet can be left alone OUT of it's kennel with out a groomer/bather is if it's tethered to the floor and then some one is a LEAST with in two feet of the animal. I guess my salon is jsut a bit stricter...or if everyone just has more commo sense =/


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately yes I am serious. I know that most salons have a very strict policy about that, even the ones I worked in did, but apparently it wasn't followed at this one. One of the worst thing about it was the employees there weren't apologetic at all. One of the groomers even told my freind that she should have gotten a goldfish instead. As you can imagine there were some harsh words spoken. 

They called my freind and told her something was wrong with her dog but wouldn't say what. She got there in about 5 minutes and her dogs tounge was purple and swollen with blood coming out of her nose, she immediately rushed it to the vet, about 5 minutes away, and it was determined that the dog had hung herself and there was so much neck damage that there was nothing the vet could to to repair a severely damaged trachea. Her dog passed about a half hour from when she received the emergency phone call. 

It was very traumatic for all of us. Needless to say none of our dogs have been back to any groomers.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Silvicen said:


> Unfortunately yes I am serious. I know that most salons have a very strict policy about that, even the ones I worked in did, but apparently it wasn't followed at this one. One of the worst thing about it was the employees there weren't apologetic at all. One of the groomers even told my freind that she should have gotten a goldfish instead. As you can imagine there were some harsh words spoken.
> 
> They called my freind and told her something was wrong with her dog but wouldn't say what. She got there in about 5 minutes and her dogs tounge was purple and swollen with blood coming out of her nose, she immediately rushed it to the vet, about 5 minutes away, and it was determined that the dog had hung herself and there was so much neck damage that there was nothing the vet could to to repair a severely damaged trachea. Her dog passed about a half hour from when she received the emergency phone call.
> 
> It was very traumatic for all of us. Needless to say none of our dogs have been back to any groomers.


There are so many things that it sounds like the Salon did wrong......I'm actually...ashamed...


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you know where the employees were during that incident ?
That dog would have been thrashing around like mad,
NO WAY would someone have missed it they were anywhere near the animal.
Was there any legal action, or compensation offered ?

Also, as a second thought, this happened at Pet Smart,
wasn't there a Vet in house there ? (Banfield)


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

I have no clue where the employees were during that incedent but we obviously know where they weren't. I know that my friend lives in the Sparks/Reno area but I don't know if they had an in house vet at that location. I think it was more of an ooops we messed up we better get the owner to get the dog out of here so it doesn't die while in our custody. 

As far as legal action I know that her vet who had been the dogs life long vet offered to go to court with her but I don't know what ever came of that. I don't bring it up unless she does cause its very painful. The dog was a special needs thyroid problems rescue chow mix that she had gotten after her old dog went over rainbow bridge about 6 months earlier. They had made wonderful progress getting the dog in better physical shape. 

There was absolutely no compensation offered and thier attitude about her loss was extremely callous. Their salon manager told her that she should have gotten a goldfish instead of a dog because my friend was greiving about the untimely loss. They never admitted any wrong doing what so ever.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Silvicen,

Thank you for your prompt and informative reply.

When you see your friend again, and IF you think bringing up this subject is appropriate,
please tell them, that I, and I'm sure everyone on this Board, is SO sincerely sorry for their loss.

S.W.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I wasn't there, so I'm not defending either side because this shouldn't have happened and can assume no one was near the table at the time, but if you've never worked in a grooming salon you have no idea how nuts a dog can go on a table. I have had an entire table flipped on three separate occasions (and these tables were solid, on the ground, not an actual table) by a dog losing their mind the second they were placed on the table. I have also had dogs flip themselves right over the edge of the table the minute I reached to grab the butt harness to secure them in. Luckily I never left a table, never took at least one hand off a dog on the table, and had raising tables that were low to the ground that weren't raised until a dog was secure, but things can happen.


----------

